# Change of UserName



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to change my UserName; however, I do not have PM capability at the moment.

Ant


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Ant,

Send your requested new name to me at ttforum @ mail.com (no spaces in the email!).

Try and check first it's not taken and then I'll sort you out


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks, mail sent!

Ant


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And sorted


----------

